# Los Angeles 49.1 KA9AAD



## tbpb3 (Dec 10, 2006)

Does anybody in L.A. get this channel ? 49.1
I am in Long Beach and its 771


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

KA9AAD is an amateur radio license. Channel 49.1 gives no Google results. What is it?



tbpb3 said:


> Does anybody in L.A. get this channel ? 49.1
> I am in Long Beach and its 771


----------



## tbpb3 (Dec 10, 2006)

LarryFlowers said:


> KA9AAD is an amateur radio license. Channel 49.1 gives no Google results. What is it?


It says my network tv low power los angeles seems to be the same programing as KCOP 13


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XHDTV-TV

This might answer your questions



> XHDTV-TV, commonly identified on the air as "XDTV", is the My Network TV-affiliated television station, licensed to Tecate, Baja California, Mexico. However, the station's studios and offices are located across the border in San Diego, California, United States. The station is operated by Entravision Communications Corporation. XHDTV is referred to as "MyTV 13", as it is located on channel 13 on all San Diego area cable systems, although it is broadcast on channel 49 over the air and on satellite. The station does not carry any news and mostly carries cartoons, off network sitcoms, movies, talk shows and first run programming.
> 
> XHDTV has plans to keep analog channel 49 in operation after US full-power analog broadcasts have ended. XHDTV-DT will sign on on channel 47, no later than February 17, 2009[citation needed]. Through the use of PSIP, digital television receivers will display XHDTV-DT's virtual channel as 49.1.


----------



## Wisegoat (Aug 17, 2006)

tbpb3 said:


> Does anybody in L.A. get this channel ? 49.1
> I am in Long Beach and its 771





tbpb3 said:


> It says my network tv low power los angeles seems to be the same programing as KCOP 13


It is a low power repeater for KCOP13 up to communities on the other side of the San Gabriel mountains. It is for folks out in the middle of nowhere along 395, like Ridgecrest and Bishop. I believe that it is directional, aiming northeast and not aimed south towards the LA Basin. That is why you cannot get it.



fluffybear said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XHDTV-TV
> 
> This might answer your questions


That is the San Diego My Network TV affiliate in Tijuana. Too far away and a small mountain range between Los Angeles and San Diego.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Wisegoat said:


> Too far away and a small mountain range between Los Angeles and San Diego.


I don't know about that! I lived in Lakewood and had no problems ever picking up a station from San Diego but then again those were int he days of analog. My folks who live in Palm Springs tell me they still are picking up stations from San Diego.


----------



## Wisegoat (Aug 17, 2006)

fluffybear said:


> I don't know about that! I lived in Lakewood and had no problems ever picking up a station from San Diego but then again those were int he days of analog. My folks who live in Palm Springs tell me they still are picking up stations from San Diego.


You used to be able to get some of the San Diego channels when they broadcast from the mountains close to Camp Pendleton. Some of the stations still come from there, I think. That may be why your parents get some of the stations, as Palm Springs has a better look at that area than I do here in Newport Beach. Most everything is coming from Otay Mesa now, I believe.


----------

